
Statistical and Machine Learning forecasting methods: Concerns and ways forward - mpweiher
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0194889
======
mpweiher
"...the worse Stat forecasting method was more accurate than the best of the
ML ones..."

[https://twitter.com/spyrosmakrid/status/1172499153869529088](https://twitter.com/spyrosmakrid/status/1172499153869529088)

